# Advice on barista tools please



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi,

Having 'progressed' from French press to various Moka pot misdemeanours and now an Aeropress I have saved for a loooooong time and am now in the market for a lever machine. So, I will also need to get a decent tamper, pitcher(s) and tamp mat or stand. Any advice/recommendations would be appreciated








Al


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

All depends, what lever are you thinking off getting?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> All depends, what lever are you thinking off getting?


How does that affect the specific accessories he is asking about?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Different lever > different Basket size >different tamper size


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> How does that affect the specific accessories he is asking about?


Size of the tamper required varies hugely amongst lever machines with some sizes being hard to find, the same applies to bottomless portafilters and extra baskets etc.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Size of the tamper required varies hugely amongst lever machines with some sizes being hard to find, the same applies to bottomless portafilters and extra baskets etc.


I assumed that was a given....I was thinking more about the other bits and bobs


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty sure the op is after 58 mm stuff


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Pretty sure the op is after 58 mm stuff


That's a prettty huge conjecture David given the number of lever machines that don't use 58mm groups.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's as maybe Charlie, but when I have been exchanging several pm's on the topic , I think on this occasion I am right


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Assume you are talking about home use? Most of the ancillary type stuff I have sourced from hasbean or happydonkey. Beyond the machines and tamper ,a Rubber tamping mat, pallo coffee tool, weighing scales are probably the key three things I couldn't do without...and a grinds knock box I have a grindstein.

hope that helps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are a ton of different milk jugs. I use Motta stainless steel. There are also nice coloured ones available. How big a jug you should get will depend on how big a boiler your new machine has and how many drinks your gonna wanna make in a sitting.

Coffee hit do a Motta tamp stand also.

Tampers again get one that fits the basket s you are going to use first and foremost ( stock/vst/ims)

Then the world's your oyster. Torr make nice elegant tampers ( thro coffeechap) but there are other makes at less £ ..

I have a trapez convex base but am starting to use a flat base more and more ( will get a flat trapez base from torr when ready ).


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

+1 for Motta


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions and PMs so far. I put a deposit on the last Veloce in stock this morning and am expecting BB to fit the ballast weight in the next few days before shipping. In the meantime I'll decide what other things I need.

This machine is for home use and I expect to be making one or two espressos and a couple of cappuccinos daily then up to six drinks at a time for visitors. It makes sense to get basic but well made tools now and once I find my feet I may upgrade specific tools when capable of making a better informed choice.

So far I've chosen milk jugs, I already have Cafelate Esspresso cups and a Eureka Mignon II grinder. With this in mind I am thinking about adding a BB tamping stand and tamper to my order and possibly some BB cap cups.

Any comments on these choices would be useful and still need to consider scales and cleaning equipment.

Al


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - Mokka pot to Veloce - congratulations - very nice machine. Suggest getting a micro fibre cloth for keeping the stainless steel pristine. Tableau stainless steel cleaning mousse is great for a deeper clean now and again. Restores the finish to new. Some Puly Caf or Cafeza is worth getting to soak the portafilters every few weeks to remove oil/tar residue build up. As for scales, jewellers' ones on Ebay are cheap. Before you go for the tamping stand, check whether the portafilter - especially the double spout portafllter fits.

As for cups, that's a personal thing but have a look at Inker and Ancap offerings - they are the dogs bollocks IMO. Don't think BB sell them - Machina Espresso in Edinburg do. Not cheap but worth price. The 150-160ml are perfect for flat whites - bigger ones for caps. Check out the tulip shaped ones too - again, lovely to behold.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

scots_flyer said:


> So far I've chosen milk jugs, I already have Cafelate Esspresso cups and a Eureka Mignon II grinder. With this in mind I am thinking about adding a BB tamping stand and tamper to my order and possibly some BB cap cups.
> 
> Any comments on these choices would be useful and still need to consider scales and cleaning equipment.
> 
> Al


I would consider upgrading your grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I would consider upgrading your grinder.


Your Veloce is capable of getting the very best, flavour-wise and complexity, out of the bean. But to achieve this it really needs to be paired with a grinder that can match its potential. The Mignon is a great little grinder but is simply not in the same league as the Veloce.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm aware of the shortfall in performance from the grinder but having put considerable funds into the machine I'm not in a position to consider a grinder upgrade at the same time. I wanted to go for the best lever machine I could then work with it and develop my skills.

I'll be keeping any eye on the second hand grinder market and in time I'll upgrade.....


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

standard rattleware pitchers do wonders


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

One more thing...... for now.

Looks like my Veloce is going to ship tomorrow so should have it Friday/Saturday. I have a day off Sunday so will get it set up and have a play







Thanks to all for posts and PMs - very helpful.

The only essential thing I don't have is a Tamper so I'm wondering if I should put up with the plastic one which I think comes with the machine and have a look around OR should I order one from BB in the morning so I'll have something to work with? Help!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditch the plastic one - you'd be better off using your thumb. Get a decent tamper - lots of choice out there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tampers are highly tactile and personal. You can buy one that does the job but then there are those that a a joy to behold and feel right in the hand - weight is a factor too. Some like a really heavy tamper which almost tamps by itself due to its innate heft. Then there are over-size tampers (standard basket size is 58mm) at 58.4mm. They provide a tighter fit in the basket so less chance of grinds getting missed at the edges. Over-size tampers don't work well with baskets that taper - much better with straight sided baskets such as VSTs.

To begin with - get an inexpensive standard 58mm tamper. You can always buy another down the line.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

there are so many accessories to buy, sometimes I think...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Yup

13 gadgets


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I suppose it depends on the cash you have left after splashing out on the Veloce!


----------

